
Show HN: gdb-dashboard – Modular visual interface for GDB in Python - cyrusand
https://github.com/cyrus-and/gdb-dashboard
======
rurban
Example usage: [http://blogs.perl.org/users/rurban/2015/09/gdb-
dashboard.htm...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/rurban/2015/09/gdb-
dashboard.html)

